
Dude Yamaha. The streotypical venture capitalist. - budu3
http://www.nowpublic.com/don_t_be_a_dude_yamaha_a_gripping_story_of_life_and_death_in_silicon_valley
======
Alex3917
Funny, I remember someone on Slashdot calling him this shortly after Art of
the Start came out.

------
ced
Just how stereotypical are we talking, here? That's not the high school girl
VC that PG described. The guy even said No to their product.

------
jaggederest
oh, I get it now, Guy Kawasaki, Garage Tech investments. Took me a while for
that to sink in.

